# Fake Partagas?



## sophicles (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm new to this forum, so first off I'd like to say hi to all my fellow stogie lovers.

I was recently in Cabo San Lucas where I purchased a Partagas Lusitania from J & J Habanos. I did research and this seemed to be the most reputable cigar shop there so I figured I had the best chance of getting authentic cubans from there.

Once I got home however I checked the band against Cigar Aficionado's Counterfeit Gallery and found there's was a discrepency with the band on the Lusitania I bought and the image of the band they had:
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Genuine_Page/0,3392,18,00.html

I instantly thought I had a fake and even checked it against the images at www.justfakes.com
http://www.justfakes.com/images/partagas_habana.jpg

However, I found one thing that gave me hope I had the real deal. On a recent Connoisseur's Corner over at Cigar Aficionado the label for the Partagas Lusitania matched the one I had.
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,2237,00.html

Even though the image is small there, The most notable difference I'm looking at is the offset of the phrase "FLOR DE TABACOS DE". In the first images it starts just before the first coin in the last one it starts well before the first coin on the left. I doubt that the image of the band on connoisseur's corner is a fake but it doesn't match the authentic one in their own counterfeit gallery. Does Partagas make slightly differnet labels for their different cigars?

I'm not reserving much hope at this point that the cigar was authentic but I'm grasping on to this discrepency to see what you all make of it.

As an aside a friend purchased a Cohiba Siglo II from the same store and by all accounts and measures it was authentic... so I'm wondering also why some of the cubans would be authentic and others might not be.

Thanks


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure if your stick was fake or not. The question is did you enjoy it. If so, then probably was authentic. If you liked it, then it doesn't matter. Go over to the New Gorilla forum and post an introduction. And welcome to Club Stogie.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

There are so many variations in bands you cannot go by them, alone.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

For another reference: http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brands/partagas.htm

If I had to guess, I'd say that it would be a time difference, sometimes they change the bands slightly.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

smoke em if you got em.. :]


----------



## sophicles (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies 

It was a good smoke, but I'm a noob so don't really trust my pallatte to tell if it was what it should be.


----------

